# Small Walnut Burl Bowl



## kludge77 (Aug 14, 2011)

4 inches wide 1 1/4 high. Finished with Danish Oil.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 14, 2011)

that looks great.. I'd have been nervous about it coming apart while turning.


----------



## JimB (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice piece of wood and great job on the bowl.


----------



## leslie hines (Aug 14, 2011)

Good looking bowl like the grain


----------



## robutacion (Aug 14, 2011)

Geezzzz mate, you went quite thin on that one, huh...???:wink:

Certainly a nice piece of wood and your bowl turning is coming along quite nicely, also...!

Now, you need to go BIGGER, something that will cover the stand you used on this one...! 

How about that for a challenge...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## vallealbert (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome, I really like it... good job.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the figure in that wood.  Great looking bowl!


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 15, 2011)

robutacion said:


> Geezzzz mate, you went quite thin on that one, huh...???:wink:
> 
> Certainly a nice piece of wood and your bowl turning is coming along quite nicely, also...!
> 
> ...



Actually, it tapers to a point, so it's not a consistent thickness. Still feels pretty good in the hands though.

I totally need to go bigger, (don't have any larger blanks in the shop) but I have a LOT of smaller walnut blanks and I figured I could use the practice. I'm still struggling with the bowl gouge, but every bowl that I make, gives me that much more confidence. 
Thanks

-Peter


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 15, 2011)

i think if you're OK with the bowl gouge in the small bowls, a larger
bowl would be easier since you don't have the tight space to worry
about. I can see a set of these with a large serving bowl would
look fantastic in a table setting.


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just need to find a good place to acquire cheap practice bowl blanks. I keep telling myself to checkout the county yard waste dump but I've yet to venture up there.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 17, 2011)

Peter,
It looks really nice.  Where you live there are lots of tree trimmers.  Stop and ask for wood.  That is what I do all the time.  Then take them a pen or bowl made out of the wood and you will always have a supplier.  Everybody wins.


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 17, 2011)

Cindy-

Do you go to their office or do you mean when you see them on site someplace?


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 17, 2011)

Peter--

How do you shape the end of your bowl gouge?  Finger nail, blunt?  What size is it?  How do you attack the wood?

Have you watched any of the YouTube videos showing how to use the gouge?  I had read several books by Raffin and the like, but it didn't click until I finally saw it in those videos.





kludge77 said:


> I just need to find a good place to acquire  cheap practice bowl blanks. I keep telling myself to checkout the county  yard waste dump but I've yet to venture up there.




Step one:  Get a chain saw.
Step two:  Drive a car with an empty trunk/a truck/get a trailer.
Step three:  Keep your eyes open for felled trees by the road.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 17, 2011)

Peter that is some outstanding grain in that bowl, Your coming along well with your turning.


----------



## holmqer (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicely done, and great job on going so thin while learning to bowl gouge. Looks to me that you have pretty good tool control of you can get that thin with a burl.


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 18, 2011)

jbswearingen said:


> Peter--
> 
> How do you shape the end of your bowl gouge?  Finger nail, blunt?  What size is it?  How do you attack the wood?
> 
> Have you watched any of the YouTube videos showing how to use the gouge?  I had read several books by Raffin and the like, but it didn't click until I finally saw it in those videos.



I have the wolverine a I use the vari-grind to get a fingernail shape. It's pretty consistent now. I usually start from the rim and ride the wings into the center. Once I start getting chatter with the gouge, I end up switching to my round nose scraper. I then scrape from the inside out to final thickness. It works for me, but I know that most folks use their gouge for a lot more of the turning process and only pick up the scraper at the very end. 

I have multiple videos, but I still have trouble translating that into my hands. I've always been a slow learner, but with practice I think I'll get it.


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 18, 2011)

I do much the same thing--I do my final shaping (especially on thin, dry wood) with a sharp scraper.  I'll even use it for the outer surface, particularly if the wood is spalted.  I recently taught myself to sharpen my fingernail bowl gouge free hand.  It isn't as pretty as the Wolverine jig's nor is it as quick, but it maintains the shape better for me.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice work, the finish seems to just glow! And the character of the wood is lovely.


----------



## okiebugg (Aug 19, 2011)

*Bowl*

Very nice. Using a scraper is very rough and tedious. I use the point of a very sharp skew on the inside of the bowl for roughing. You actually slowly stab the point of the skew straight in with less tearout than a scraper. Just take small bites from the center out to the periphery, and you can also use (again only the point) the point to make a simile of what you want the inside to look like. You can also shape the inside of the bowl. Then go to town with your scraper to finalize what you did with the skew. Depending upon the wood you are turning the scraper can actually do most of the finish work. 
I made a Roman style wine chalice today...using a 4 jaw Nova 

Woodcraft has their Nova midi  4 jaw kit on sale for $ 99.99. A far cry from $ 159 dollars plus tax..Mine came out to $108 out the door.

Harbor freight has there large rotary tool set-110v for $19.95 It has a 40 piece of small tools with it. This price is down from $39.99....saved roughly, I would say about $ 50.00. It is the one piece of gear that they sell that is worthwhile to own. I've had 3 of them for almost a year, and had to have a repair on only one of them......I got it too hot carving deer antler.

I didn't attempt to do the hijack thang, but somebody will surely complain Sorry


----------



## okiebugg (Aug 19, 2011)

*Surely you have tree trimmer people*



kludge77 said:


> I just need to find a good place to acquire cheap practice bowl blanks. I keep telling myself to checkout the county yard waste dump but I've yet to venture up there.


 
I contacted several companies here in NE Oklahoma (106 degrees today) and asked the boss if I could look through the tree parts laying on the ground. He said sure, take all you want===He will even cut out the portions I want and load them in my truck! I brought home two very nice spalted hackberry, and Oak that is very spalted.

Kludge, You might take a road trip (call heir offices first and see where they are working) and take off. You'll find nice working people, and if they do the stuff for you a 20 pack of Natty Lite could just seal the deal. Don't let them see the beer until a deal is done.

I even have the chicanos looking for burl for me I pay the finder $10.00 for very large pieces delivered to my house, and $5.00 for small burl caps delivered.

I hope I wasn't too windy


----------

